# Please Sign This Petition NOW!!!



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

According to the notes at the bottom of the page there are 17,296 Members of Pier and Surf.
Lets see how many signatures our little community can contributre to this Petition;

http://www.change.org/petitions/the...eep-the-beaches-open-provide-free-open-access

It takes all of about 5 seconds.

How Could You NOT take the time for this?

Please, 
The Communities of Hatteras need your help, and they need it before it is too late.

Tom Bjornsen


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Done


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Ditto


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Done


----------



## stonekerst (Jul 14, 2011)

i'm in


----------



## saltwaterrunner (Sep 5, 2004)

Definitely and done!


----------



## VB FISHER (May 24, 2010)

done! hope others do it too


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

done.


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

Done


----------



## N topsail fisher (Feb 13, 2005)

Done. over 400 so far.


----------



## pierfisher9678 (Jun 12, 2009)

done


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

i did it off of Oregon Inlet Idiots FB page earlier today


----------



## jwfishn (Jul 8, 2009)

done


----------



## Ranger Fishing (Jan 9, 2010)

Done # 497


----------



## LaidbackVA (May 17, 2007)

Done


----------



## carbine100 (Aug 2, 2004)

done


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

Done


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Done. Up to #550 now.


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

done


----------



## xevious (Sep 22, 2002)

Done


----------



## powershooter (Dec 2, 2009)

Done !


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

Signed


----------



## speedee (Jan 6, 2011)

Done and will get all of my friend to sign


----------



## CarolinaChuck (Jan 11, 2011)

Done-for the following reason:

To eliminate special statutory authority granting environmental groups standing to bring lawsuits on behalf of the public.

CC


----------



## dialout (Feb 5, 2011)

675


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

301 Views
25 replies...
I sure hope there are TONS of people following the link and signing that are not posting a "Done"...


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Done


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Done

johnC


----------



## croaker (Jun 18, 2004)

Done


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

944


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

Done


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

done with a comment


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Amen. signed


----------



## root23185 (Apr 23, 2007)

done 1011


----------



## rsqchief5 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Done......*

Even if you never have or never will fish on Hatteras Island, it would behoove all of you to sign this. It very well may be your beach that they attack next. NPS has clearly stated that Hatteras will be the model for other beaches. NPS Superintendent Mike Murray, Judge Boyle, DOI (dept. of the Interior), Audoban (AUTO-BAN), DOW (Defenders of Wildlife), SELC (Southern Environmental Law Center) are all money hungry, greedy, Enviorn-MENTAL whack-o's. This never has been and never will be about the birds and turtles. It is about the $$$$$$ that they are able to line their pockets with. None of these people or organizations give the first thought to the thousands of lives they are affecting with their actions. Business closing, houses getting foreclosed on.....THEY DO NOT CARE. They want to continue to sue the state of NC, the Federal Government and anyone else they can to keep stuffing their pockets with cash. Audoban recently SOLD a huge parcel of land that was given to them in Currituck County. Prime bird habitat that was SOLD off for PROFIT. That one act shows me that they are in this for the money. 

If they are successful on Hatteras Island, they will come to your back yard next and do the same thing. Don't think that because you dont fish in Hatteras that you will be unaffected. They just haven't gotten to your beaches yet. It will come, there is no doubt in my mind. I saw the same thing happen up north. First there were bird closures, then came permits,then came the fees, then came limits, then came the closed signs. Wake up people....the DOI and NPS are taking away what rightfully belongs to you.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Amen Brother... Shout it from the Treetops!


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

tjbjornsen said:


> 301 Views
> 25 replies...
> I sure hope there are TONS of people following the link and signing that are not posting a "Done"...


Me And my wife signed than posted on face book too share last night . I just did not post Done on here.  Thanks for the heads up too sign.


----------



## Gregg Seaford (Feb 23, 2009)

Its quick and easy,I also posted on FB ......


----------



## Shellback2 (Jan 7, 2006)

Done


----------



## butch (Jun 9, 2002)

done


----------



## AKrichard (Jan 3, 2010)

One Alaskan heard from. Believe me, the subtle infringements are here, and growing less subtle year by year. Good luck down there, fighting the good fight. Anyone that does a deep and thorough research of anything to do with the food supply, one might begin to think, that's all any of this is all about....the control of the food supply!!


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

Done.


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

tjbjornsen said:


> 301 Views
> 25 replies...
> I sure hope there are TONS of people following the link and signing that are not posting a "Done"...


I'm pretty sure that if anyone of us views the thread a second or third time it counts as additional the views each time .


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Ahhh... 
Good point.




jakuka said:


> I'm pretty sure that if anyone of us views the thread a second or third time it counts as additional the views each time .


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yes, i've viewed it more tha once... and signed and fb'd


----------



## smlobx (Jul 3, 2009)

Done BUT...
Signing a petition will not be enough. We have done that before and it (unfortunately) was not enough. What we really need to do is to support the lawsuit that was recently filed by CHAPA which is a consortium of various beach groups promoting beach access.

PLEASE GO TO WWW.OBPA.ORG AND CONTRIBUTE AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE.

If I may let me suggest contributing the cost of a permit to the cause.
Thank you.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Done!
I was waiting till I bought the permit, but there is no reason to wait.
(I was actually going to stand at the counter at the NPS trailer and fill out the donation check, just for effect, but it would have probably been lost on them anyway...)
Thanks for the poke smlobx!



smlobx said:


> Done BUT...
> Signing a petition will not be enough. We have done that before and it (unfortunately) was not enough. What we really need to do is to support the lawsuit that was recently filed by CHAPA which is a consortium of various beach groups promoting beach access.
> 
> PLEASE GO TO WWW.OBPA.ORG AND CONTRIBUTE AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE.
> ...


----------



## want to fish (May 23, 2010)

done


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

done


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Done.


----------



## BigDaddy (Apr 12, 2009)

Done...3617


----------



## OceanMaster (Dec 22, 2011)

Signed!


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

Done.................


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

3820


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

o


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

Done.


----------



## Flip (Jul 19, 2005)

Done


----------



## Manlystanley (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

Done deal !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hillbilly47 (Jan 3, 2008)

Done !!! 2-20-11


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Back To The Top!
(Moderator - Might we pin this one up top for a while like some of the other "Save Hatteras" kind of posts??? Please, Kind Sir?)
TjB


----------



## Stan Lockhart (Dec 28, 2007)

Count me in !!!


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

Done


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Done


----------



## 0210bruce (Mar 18, 2010)

Done


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Done. #14444


----------



## Ben K. (Jun 21, 2010)

Hail Yes!


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

done


----------



## Thunderchild (Nov 29, 2010)

Man I had to sign this! I love the NC coast and I have seen the govt. overstep it's bounds for too long. This will hurt so many people we all need to stand up against this! We/you could be in their site's next!!


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Keep it going guys, pass the link on to others


----------



## Macman (Dec 27, 1999)

All Done!


----------



## DougVNg (Mar 10, 2007)

Done


----------



## LEW1 (Feb 5, 2009)

*Done*

Signed in. LEW1 Knoxville, Tn.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

Done


----------



## Crashman65 (May 29, 2007)

done. sent the link to non P&S users as well.


----------



## MSRIEF (May 21, 2007)

Better late than never, but never the less I dood it!


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Done


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Is the gov. supposed to be against. with, or for the people? How can "we the people" tell now a days?


----------



## wilm.bob (May 5, 2010)

Done and i hope the p0oliticians pay attention!!


----------



## TrakMstrE (Jun 16, 2004)

Done


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Thanks Guys*

Thanks allot... 

JAM


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

16946..........signed


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

Done!


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*It's a long haul to 100,000*

If I may be so bold to ask, if you would Please Pass this to all of your Friends on all other boards that you may partake of, also blast it out to eveyone in you e-mail addy address book. We can do this together...... And again Thanks... it's a Mess Down Here...

JAM


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Done, Done & Done!

Please everyone, do as Jam suggests... We (YOU!) Need all the help we (YOU!) Can muster...


----------



## osiya47 (Jul 4, 2009)

done because this sh!t needs to stop


----------



## Fisher (May 22, 2006)

I'm not a hatter ,can't sign what I cannot see the reason for signature.?sorry,but if the Letter read some more detail of what I'm petitioning for


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Fisher said:


> I'm not a hatter ,can't sign what I cannot see the reason for signature.?sorry,but if the Letter read some more detail of what I'm petitioning for


Sooooo, I guess you have no idea what is going on in Cape Hatteras and Ocracoke??????


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

It's called research it takes a little effort to read the Bill and the partition. I don't think you are beining asked to sign in the dark. There was an election in 2008 where a lot of people voted without doing any research.


----------



## Crawley (May 31, 2008)

Done


----------



## dumdrum (Oct 24, 2010)

signed and shared to all fb friends


----------



## LostLures (Jan 28, 2008)

signed and will forward to others


----------



## Tramontane (Jun 6, 2009)

guess i should read the forum more often 
done


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

I would sign in a heart beat. 
I have no standing in the U.S. as I am a Canadian. Things need to be left for the people, not some offshoot radical group that is totally self serving and self centered.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Bobmac said:


> I would sign in a heart beat.
> I have no standing in the U.S. as I am a Canadian. Things need to be left for the people, not some offshoot radical group that is totally self serving and self centered.


It doesn't matter Bob that you are Canadian, the enviros have sent out a petition with a cute baby turtle pic and claiming that if this bill goes through we will go back to total unrestricted access which is a total lie. But I digress, the point was that there were people from Brazil, Italy,Prague etc that signed that one.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

rabbitdog2 said:


> It's called research it takes a little effort to read the Bill and the partition. I don't think you are beining asked to sign in the dark. There was an election in 2008 where a lot of people voted without doing any research.


That right there is funny, I don't care who you are ...


----------



## gman1253 (Nov 9, 2008)

Done...


----------



## Northwoods (Mar 4, 2011)

21,735


----------



## fishinvb (Mar 27, 2011)

done


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I did but I am not a fan of Obama inspired, tree huggin, gay lib Change.org

just my 2cents


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

done


----------



## fishfinder05 (Jun 25, 2011)

Done


----------



## BigDinNC (May 22, 2012)

New here or would have been done already but it is DONE now.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

Done


----------

